# 97-D21needn some advice



## Warodoom78! (Feb 27, 2018)

Yola all, ok so my 97 d21 4x is a hand-me-down from my pops to me. To make a long introduction short,the day he handed me the keys was as if he was told to get rid of his child hood dog!! Well I now know why this truck was so hard for him to let go of!! This truck is bad!!when i say bad!! I mean Micheal Jackson Bad!¡!??!!! No aftermarket nothing,it's just a good ,reliable,dependable Truck!?! But y'all know this so let me move on to my dalima. 97-D21-4x-5sp 2400-12 valve base: I recently had a huge power loss it sputtered, studdered and was hard to feather between gears, it wanted to bog when I hit the accelerator.i got the code/malfunction off a code reader0100 it read the employee,refrenced it to a MAF sensor. I did my homework checked around,and believe this,there was only 1 in the entire city.At $220 bucks I bought it and swapped it w the malf.MAF sensor and cranked it over it started and within 25+30 sec it idled down and shut off ,the check engine lite is still on and it starts but won't stay running. I've heard something about resetting the computer? Toss a newbie a bone.! Please


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You might want to check and verify that this was your only code.

For future issues, a MAF sensor can often be cleaned by a Do-It-Yourselfer. Replacing the MAF is something a shop would do because it is quicker.

If you are using a code reader to pull codes, it should have a way to erase those codes.

If you are reading the codes by watching the blinking lights, you would erase the codes by putting the ECU into Mode 4 or Mode 5 when you turn the Ignition Key back off.

I'm not sure about the 1997 models, but on my 1994 the CEL (Check Engine Light) is only programmed to turn ON whenever there are emissions problems. In 1994, that was only the O2 sensor. The CEL does not always leave the vehicle running in Fail Safe Mode (or Limp Mode).

If your ECU is still throwing the MAF code P0100, check to make sure the connector is firmly attached and that the wires going to it are not pinched or in a bind.

Another thing that can cause P0100 is air leaks between the MAF sensor and the fuel injectors. The MAF tells the ECU how much air is flowing into it, so if you have plastic air ducts with cracks and holes, your engine will be getting more air than the MAF is registering. When that happens, the ECU thinks the MAF is bad, throws a code, and goes into Fail Safe Mode.

Fail Safe Mode is most easily noticed by the engine having a hard time accelerating in the 2500 RPM range.


----------



## Warodoom78! (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Ill get Bak in let y'all know the outcome.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

'97 was OBD II, so it monitored a whole lot of things! The good news is that a generic OBD II code reader can be used to read the codes. Aftermarket MAS on these trucks were always a bit of a gamble; sometimes they worked and sometimes they didn't. There were also a number of issues that could affect these engines, including gasket leaks at the base of the throttle body and intake gaskets. Bad IACV-AAC valves were not uncommon. Sticking open EGR valves was another somewhat common issue, but more-so on 96 models.


----------

